# Angel, maiden mare's highly anticipated pregnancy!



## AKMiniMama (Apr 23, 2013)

Is Angel ever going to foal? I'm so excited for my first foal and Angel is looking sooo pregnant, but after checking on her every hour on the hour for two solid weeks now still no foal. She seems to go back and forth between getting close (squishy tail head, laying down and getting up frequently, biting and kicking at her tummy) and then other times she looks a long way off. Any advice or support is greatly appreciated. Thank you do much, Paula my number is 1-907-354-0108 if you need to call. Thank you!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Paula and Welcome to you and Angel. Can we see some pics of her. Get down at her level and snap a profile belly, one from behind to see how wide she is and then move her tail to the side and take her udder and hooha






I am looking forward to seeing her.


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Eagle, I have some pictures of her taken today though not the angles you stated yet, but I will get those tomorrow when I get home from work. I haven't been able to figure out how to post pictures yet though. I'm on my phone, does that make a difference?


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 23, 2013)

Ohh I might have just figured it out! Here she is today



.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2013)

ahhhh what a cutie



Hard to say how far she is though as the angle is wrong. She does look preggo though





What is your set up? Is she in at night? how far from your bedroom is she? These mares foal really fast and even 10 minutes can be too late to save a foal. We suggest that you take a chair and a blanket and sit outside her stall so that you can be there to help the foal out of the sac. If the foal isn't positioned correctly and you are not there it can be disasterous for both mare and foal. How far away is your vet?

Sorry loads of questions


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Eagle,

My set up is a little unconventional at the moment as its been awful weather lately. I am putting her in at night and while at work. I have her bedded down with lots of straw in a three horse trailer that is fully enclosed (has ventilation) and have heat lamps set up for her (I recently bought her and her "sister" from Oregon and they arrived a few weeks ago here to Alaska right in the middle of some bad weather. I have spent several nights with her in the trailer on a lawn chair with a blanket. She is about 30-50 feet from my couch and that's where I have been sleeping. I have a camera set on her and it streams to my phone so I have been watching her from work and wake up every single hour to check on her through the night. My nearest vet is at least 30 minutes away. Thankfully work is 6 minute away if I drive fast so can be home at the first signs of labor (though I am in no way near as qualified as a vet). Questions are very much appreciated and I will get better pictures tomorrow! Thanks, Paula


----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2013)

Sounds just fine. Can we watch her for you? I am in Europe so I watch most of the american mares during the night with my Aussie friend Cassie. Cassieeeeeeeeeeeeeee where are you????


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh that would be absolutely wonderful. I literally have not slept more than 45 minutes in 2 weeks. Im not through marestare though I'm through mydlink.com or the phone app is mydlink lite. I think you have to login as me but I have had other friends check in on her and it seems to work with multiple people logged in. My username is [email protected] and my password is angelcam. Feel free to look in on her. I put her out when I'm home so she can stretch her legs and be with Nova, but have her there at night and when I'm not home. Thank you!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2013)

ok I am just trying now. I have to do a few things to computer first to get it up. Back in a tic


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 23, 2013)

Okay thank you. It's 11:40 here and I have to get up about 530am for work plus check on her each hour so will probably be falling asleep soon. I'm just waiting until about midnight so my first check can start at 1am. Let me know if you are able to get on. Thank you!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2013)

yep, java update says 30 mins


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 23, 2013)

Ugg sorry thanks for trying I really appreciate all the eyes and advice I can get- I'm so worried I'm going to miss something. I am 100^ willing to sleep on the trailer too if you think it's necessary or when it becomes necessary. Have a good night or day maybe in your case.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2013)

sweet dreams (for now cos we will have you in the trailer soon)


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha I've already been there so no problem- I just rather not be in there for weeks on end


----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2013)

I am downloading to my iphone cos it might be quicker


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 23, 2013)

My computer is not working too well so I just use the phone app and so far it works great.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2013)

Houston we have lift off!



what a cute booty. lol


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh yay! That's the view you are most likely to see as her hay is in that corner


----------



## cassie (Apr 23, 2013)

Eagle said:


> Sounds just fine. Can we watch her for you? I am in Europe so I watch most of the american mares during the night with my Aussie friend Cassie. Cassieeeeeeeeeeeeeee where are you????


I'm here!!!!!!





Hi Paula





your little girl is gorgeous! I'm just dowloading the java update now but will pull her up also on my phone...

its so exciting Renee! our first Alaskan foaling!!





i would so love to take a trip to Alaska!!





woohoo I can see her! she is very pretty! will keep an eye on her for the next two hours before I head to bed


----------



## cassie (Apr 23, 2013)

the cam keeps cutting out... saying live video time up... does that happen to you Paula?


----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2013)

it works better on the computer Cassie but it is still jumpy.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2013)

I can't get it to work now


----------



## cassie (Apr 23, 2013)

its up ok for me, she is down sternal resting at the moment, cute baby girl!

oh Paula, can we get your contact numbers for when the blessed event happens?


----------



## cassie (Apr 23, 2013)

and back up, belly is looking good, I would think she still has to get foal into position a bit more before foaling but she is nice and dropped especially for a maiden


----------



## countrymini (Apr 23, 2013)

Cute lady


----------



##  (Apr 23, 2013)

WELCOME to our Nutty Nursery! I see the night crew has everything working out with you, and we're very happy you have joined us here!

Can't wait for the "ordered" pictures -- as that will help us gauge how things are progressing and hopefully give us enough info to help you know when to move into the trailer! LOL

We're here to answer any questions you may have, so anything you ared unsure about, please ask and someone here will probably have experienced it, and be able to help.

We're so happy that you are paying such close attention to her foaling. This little mares -- especially the maidens -- can have a "tight squeeze" delivering, so it's important we be there to watch and/or help out if needed!!

Welcome again -- such a pretty little girl!!


----------



## cassie (Apr 23, 2013)

Angel is back down sternal again I'm off to bed now, night all I'll check in in the morning


----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2013)

Night Cassie. I am here watching for a bit then I will go make lunch as my tummy is rumbling. lol it is 13.35 pm here


----------



## cassie (Apr 23, 2013)

fair enough lol I would be hungry too lol.

Angel down flat...


----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2013)

I still can't get the cam to come back up



how do you do it Miss Computer Wizard?


----------



## cassie (Apr 23, 2013)

Hmm oh did some pop ups come up that you hit block to? That might have stopped it... Maybe go out and back in and if the pop ups come up hit don't block or whatever it says lol otherwise not sure lol


----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2013)

I rebooted and now it is working



I have no idea what time it is there at the moment, I best go google that up. O.K my friend Mr Google says ten hours so it should be 5.30 am .

Angel is down sternal resting again.


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi ladies! Wow! A lot has happened on here since I left. Angel was doing great this morning, nickered at me when I came out and the little turkey snuck out of the trailer while I was cleaning it out- luckily she follows me pretty much everywhere so was really easy to catch. I'm excited and nervous at the same time. Don't really know a "due date" as she was pasture bred by her previous owner from late may through August. I will get the right pictures when I get home and post them! I've never had a foal before but have been watching videos and read several books- so I'm as prepared as someone who has never done this before can be I think, but I also realize that's not very prepared. Thanks for all the kind words, I think she is a little cutie too! I've only had her for a few weeks but just adore her already. Her "sister" Nova is pretty special too. Thank you for all your help and I really appreciate it. Oh also do I just post my number to the forum or? Thank you!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2013)

Paula it is quite safe here as we are among friends so you can add your number to your first post, that way we know where to find it


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 23, 2013)

Welcome to the nutty nursery! I have a maiden too that is all over the place on readiness. At one point, her tail was so loose that I could swing it freely with no resistance. Well, that was a good two weeks ago! Her milk as also been doing as it well pleases. I've gotten so excited that "this is the night" so many times, that I either cry now when I think she could go or get excited in the same two minutes! My hubby has ticked me off quite a bit when I tell him, because his answer has become "Or maybe not" or "Or tomorrow, or next week..."






Thank heavens I have this board, or I'd really lose it! They are wonderful. My point is that Maidens are annoying. I've had times when she is doing all the behavior of labor: kicking at her belly, rolling, swishing her tail up and down, and even so much as to get a little sweaty once from it. However, she would just up and stop and go back to eating like nothing ever happened. You are not alone! I've never been through this either. You couldn't have gone to a better group for advice, discussion, and plain ol' fun! I know I love it here, so welcome!


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 23, 2013)

Gone Riding, that is exactly what Angel has been doing! Even this morning my friend called because Angel had been kicking her belly and rolling and then was laying down breathing heavy so I ran out there and she got up and acting like nothing had happened. So frustrating



. Glad to have some support. Lucky for my husband he has been working on the North Slope for the last two weeks so he has missed my irritability. He comes home Thursday though... Thank you all so much and ill figure out how to add my number to the original post.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2013)

Go to your first post and click

EDIT

USE FULL EDITOR

Then you can add your phone numer, click

SUBMIT MODIFIED POST

and you are good to go.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah, stupid maidens!


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you will do!


----------



## Mousie96 (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh my I am in love with this thread!! She looks like such a sweetie!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2013)

Don't forget to give her plenty of exercise and outside time as she will need to be fit for the birth. Also grass is very good for their tummies






I am off to bed now, I will watch her as much as I can during the night.


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you Mousie96 she is just a love bug


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi ladies,

I just got home from work and took some new Angel pictures. I tried to get the right angles but if I need to retake them let me know and I will do so right away. Thanks in advance!


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 23, 2013)

Hmmm some are sideways... Not sure how to fix that. Sorry!


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you Renee. I try to take her for a walk each day and put her out from about 3-9 on weekdays and longer on weekends. She gets a nice Timothy hay and some alfalfa as well as Purina Mini horse grain and Nutralix multi liquid vitamins. There won't be grass her for awhile we still have snow



so unfortunately can't fulfill that need. I appreciate all y


----------



##  (Apr 23, 2013)

She looks good. Nicely lop-sided tummy about centered, beautiful developing udder and her hooha is elongating. All good signs that she's progressing very nicely! How is her tail resistance? Can she pull it from your hand when you take the pictures? It appears she's starting to hollow out so it won't be long now.

How much feed is she getting? I'd start uping her Alfalfa -- it will give her a protein boost, plus give a boost to baby's growing muscles and bones. This last trimester, their body is usually screaming for calories, so make sure she's getting a full ration of her grain, plus some alfalfa.

Looks like she could have some appaloosa going on -- is that a striped back hoof, and she has some mottling on her hooha -- but it could be pinto spotting. Is she registered? If so, what is her registered name (I'm the one who loves the pedigree research -- LOL). Do we know anything about the stallion she's bred to? Do you have a picture of him? We love to do color calculations as well.

She's looking good, and it won't be a long wait for you.


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi Diane,

She was on a local grass hay from her previous owner- no grain, alfalfa or vitamins. I've been slowly adding in the grain and alfalfa and vitamins very carefully as I don't want to upset her system. She is on free choice local Timothy now, a small half a flake of alfalfa in the morning and another at night and 3 cups of the grain. How much do you think she should be up too and how fast is too fast? She has her temporary papers as she turns 4 on the 26th but the seller is sending them in to get their full papers and then will mail them to me (she graciously agreed for me not to pay a portion of the selling price of both mares until I receive the papers so I'm not worried about getting them). She is AMHR registered 33" cremello (both the seller and I agree that is wrong as she is actually a pale palomino). Her registered name is She's a Blessing Angel Wings and she is bred to a bay Tobiano stud that I am embarrassed to say I don't know the registered name of but sent an email to the seller to get. As far as I know she doesn't have appy but that would be awesome if she did, her daddy was a pinto though so she has that in her background. I really don't even know how to go about researching her pedigree but would love to know more!

I've noticed her tail doesn't seem like she lays it flat anymore there is always some space now and it doesn't appear she can clamp it anymore and is pretty flexible but not enough for it to just flip up over her back like some people describe. Thank you do much for all your help and advice!


----------



##  (Apr 24, 2013)

Alfalfa is a natural tummy soother, so will help her system as you up her grain. I'd offer her a flake of Alfalfa morning and night, and at this stage she should be getting between 2-3 pounds of feed -- so approximately twice what she's getting unless you're giving her 3 cups twice a day. If this is a mare I'm thinking about, she's lucky to have found you -- as she's had a rough time in some of her previous life -- so I look forward to seeing her blossom under your loving care.

Her name is really :

*AMHR - 303872T YOU'RE A BLESSING ANGEL WINGS*

She cannot be cremello, as her daddy was a palomino pinto (carrying cream) but her mom was a bay (no cream) -- so she has to be palomino. No appy, so pinto striping/spotting. Make sure the person gives you a breeding certificate so you can register the foal. I'm going to send you a PM, as I have a couple of questions.


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh yes You're a Blessing not She's a Blessing. I also bought her sister You're a Blessing Dixie Belle. They are both lovely little horses and I feel blessed to have them. I have really high Protein alfalfa- do you still think its okay to double it? Also the grain, I've worked her up to the 3 cups slowly do I keep working her up (I've been upping her a cup a week) or just go ahead and double it? I just really want to be careful on her system and of course not risk founder. She gets all the Timothy she can eat and lots of carrots and apple treats



.

I agree I don't know how she could be cremello but that is what her papers say, and it is her as the picture is her so not sure how the mistake happened.

How were you able to look up her pedigree? I don't know much about her parentage as there are not many minis here in Alaska so I don't have a lot of people to learn from but I've been trying. I now have four minis- Napoleon (Amazing Grace Napoleon) who was our first and an extreme rescue case, Precious who we got from a breeder up here but I'm STILL trying to get her papers even though she is three and I keep getting the run around so not sure I'm ever going to get them and she is a beautiful buckskin Tobiano with blue eyes and 30" tall, and now Angel and Nova (Dixie Belle). I've really had fun with them and Napoleon and Precious I've been teaching tricks to and they know about 7 now and I taught Napoleon to drive and he's awesome and I'm working with Nova currently as eventually Id like to make them a pair as they are right about the same height though certainly not the same color (he's chestnut, she's a black and white pinto).

Any information you have would be greatly appreciated, I'm trying to do the best for them I can.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 24, 2013)

Morning Ladies



I am budy gor a few hours. I will be back asap


----------



## cassie (Apr 24, 2013)

oh now I have to see piccies of your other minis please?



lol Renee what is budy gor? LOL are you speaking italion at us?? hehehe.

she looks great! won't be long... I haven't been able to get her up on my work comp yet but will keep trying


----------



## Eagle (Apr 24, 2013)

Lol busy for a few hours.


----------



## cassie (Apr 24, 2013)

hehe I couldn't resist have fun





Yay I got the camera up



I can see your pretty girls here too now yippee!


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 24, 2013)

Haha okay Cassie



I have a new phone so don't have many pictures on it yet- ill see what I can find.

Renee, thank you! Ill sleep much better knowing there are others watching out for Angel too.

Thank you ladies so much.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi Paula, sorry I haven't posted before, my laptop has been playing silly boogers for the last couple of days - I can read posts but if I try to post, sometimes it happens and sometimes it doesn't!! Oh the wonders of techno stuff!

What a pretty little girl - it sounds as though she (and your other chips) have struck lucky in finding you, plus you are going to have a new little bubby very soon. Exciting!!

Good luck and safe foaling.


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you Anna I am so excited to have the foal and am so blessed they are all in my life!


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 24, 2013)

Okay here are some pictures of Nova the mini I bought recently with Angel. The harness one was her first time in harness she is doing awesome!


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 24, 2013)

They look right on my screen and then I post and they turn all sorts of ways...


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 24, 2013)

Here is my sweet Precious- these are from last summer. She is 3 now


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 24, 2013)

And Napoleon the one who started it all. Our favorite little gelding and the one who has blessed us, my niece and all the neighborhood and friends kids. The little pinto sorrel is my best friend Lisa's mini Rocky.


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 24, 2013)

And just so they are not left out ill add pics of my big horses. This is Trinity (Klickitat Sky Dancer) my just turned two year old FHANA Friesian filly aka my dream horse!!! I got her last summer as a yearling and she has been the light of my life ever since!


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 24, 2013)

Here is Shanti my zebra dun QH mare and my best friend. We have so much fun together. The black and white gelding is Cadet my husbands paint/walker cross and the one on him except with the pictures with the little girl that is my niece




.


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 24, 2013)

Goodnight ladies and thanks for all the help. Ill be checking on her through the night but it never hurts to have extra eyes watching out for her if anyone wants to check on her



.


----------



## countrymini (Apr 24, 2013)

Your other furry kids are gorgeous!!!!! Lucky you!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh what a fabulous tribe you have there - they are all gorgeous, thank you for sharing them with us.





Little Angel as certainly joined a happy and loving family - lucky girl!


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you ladies. We sure love them all very much


----------



## Eagle (Apr 24, 2013)

3.00 am nearly and all is quiet. I love all your other chips Paula, you have quite a little herd there





3.20 am she is out flat


----------



##  (Apr 24, 2013)

What wonderful horses -- all sizes!!! Fabulous!


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you ladies we think we will keep them around for awhile ;-). Angel was good this morning and I'm back at work watching her munch on her hay, I sure love this camera thing!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 24, 2013)

Morning Paula



Angel had a quiet night and laid down quite a few times.

Have a great day


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 24, 2013)

Wow! What beautiful horses! Looks like you guys have a BLAST with them!!


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you Renee for keeping watch over her.

Summertime, we try. I'm a high school teacher so have the summers off and my husband works 2 weeks on the north slope and is home for two weeks so we try to take the horse camping at different places all summer long- it is a lot of fun



. Can't wait for summer to hurry up and get here!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 24, 2013)

Summers off- makes up for all the stressful day you may have on! A teacher is the 2nd most under appreciated job (homemaker being 1st in my mind). I always wanted to be a teacher...


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you Gone Riding, it is at times a rather thankless job but a very rewarding one as well. I do love having the summers off but wish there were not so many additional duties to the days the rest of the year. Oh well, not complaining I love my kids and my job.... Most of the time


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 25, 2013)

Ugg for some reason it keeps giving me an error message when I tried to upload Angels pictures today. Ill try again in awhile :-/


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 25, 2013)

I seriously don't understand how they keep flipping upside down and sideways



but here they are


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 25, 2013)

She looks very close to foaling to me - are you still in your trailer with her at night? Will you be able to leave work in a rush if you see any signs that she may be going to foal, even if it turns out to be a false alarm - even 5 minutes away from home is too far to be able to help her if she has actually started to foal.

I know it is not easy, especially when work is involved, but these little mares can b very sneaky at foaling time, while possibly needing help to get their babies safely into this world!

Good luck and safe foaling when the time comes.


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi Anna,

Do you think I should sleep in the trailer tonight? I can if I need to. I've been sleeping inside and waking up every hour on the hour to check on her, but if you think she is super close I can sleep there again. It's so hard as it has been almost three weeks now of me sleeping off and on in the trailer and getting up every hour and I am so exhausted, but willing if that's what I need to do. I do have to work unfortunately. I am streaming the camera to my phone all day long so I can keep an eye on her and I am less than 10 minutes from home. I know it is not ideal to not be able to be there 24/7 but I have to work and I'm doing the best I can to supervise her even when I'm away.

Do you think she is really close and I should sleep in the trailer tonight? It is so hard to tell!

Thank you so much,

Paula


----------



##  (Apr 25, 2013)

Paula, what is her udder like?

She is still looking a bit lopsided, so I'm hopeful that you have a few days left -- actually I'm hoping she holds off until at least Friday after school, so you can be there to help her foal. As a maiden, she'll be very tight, and since the stallion is slightly taller, she may need your helping hands to help her guide that little one out.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 25, 2013)

Morning Ladies



I flipped the pics to make them easier to see






She looks wide still but as Diane said this could be due to the fact that daddy was bigger. Whether to sleep with her or not is up to you but I definitely advice you to watch her every 20 mins on camera. Cassie and I can help you for a few hours.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 25, 2013)

2.30 am she is eating her hay


----------



## Eagle (Apr 25, 2013)

4.30 am and she is stood quietly.


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you ladies. I woke up every half hour and checked on her by camera and twice in person. Her udders feel pretty hard but they've felt that way for well over a week. She is 33" and the stud is 36" so he is bigger. Thankfully my husband comes home today so he can help watch and I'm going to beg him to read the birthing sections of my books so he is prepared to help if necessary (he really doesn't way to be involved too much as this is 'my thing' but he does love the minis so he will do it if needed). He will be home for two weeks so for that time someone should be home 24/7.

I really wish I could take the time off but it would be a big disservice to my students as my AP classes have their AP exam on May 10th and my seniors have senior final exams on May 8th and 9th. We have a lot to do in class until then!

Thank you for the extra eyes, I'm afraid I am getting so tired that I may miss something! Ill let my husband sleep as long as he wants tonight through tomorrow and then he will split the night shift with me for a bit so I can get some sleep. That is still 100% supervision unless we sleep out there so the more eyes the better! I really appreciate all the help. Thank you all!


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh and Renee, how did you flip those pictures? All the pictures I posted of every horse but Angel posted right and for some reason with hers they are all over the place (kind of like she is lately with her labor signs :-/). Thank you for fixing them


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 25, 2013)

I think it's cool that your hubby loves the minis. My hubby hates horses and couldn't care less what I did with them. Luckily, my youngest child is a big horse fanatic. He sleeps with ponies and goes nuts when he sees them. My hubby has said that if I died, he might keep the horses for our son, which I was tickled with. He'll help me out as he loves the farm work part of it. He's a workaholic!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 25, 2013)

No problem Paula, I saved them onto my pc and then flipped and reposted them. I am glad your hubby is home, for you and to help lighten your load. I understand you can't give up work and now hubby will be home it will make it easier. You also need to train him to see the signs of labour so that he can ring you intime. ( no use calling you in total panic once he sees baby's hoof sticking out)

Pull up Marestare and open the "barn alarm" and leave it open on your computer. When you hear the "low alert" go off it will tell you which barn has a mare in labour. Get hubby to watch and talk him through the typical labour signs.



Good luck


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 25, 2013)

Yeah I'm pretty lucky that he loves horses. When we met he'd never really ridden and when we started to get serious I told him that he would have to learn horses or our relationship couldn't go much further. He agreed and I started teaching him and when he bought himself a horse I married him lol (not quite that quickly



. I feel really fortunate that he rides with me on the big horses and carts with me with the minis. He's never going to be as horse crazy as me and isn't one to just go saddle up and go for a ride on his own but if I ask to go he is more than happy to come too and he loves camping with the horses so we have a lot of fun doing that in the summer.

That's great your husband likes the farm chores... My husband not so much



.

Renee- thanks! That must be the problem- I can't manipulate the pictures on my phone and my computer doesn't work very well.

That's a great idea ill have to have him look at that! In fact I need to watch it too!

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 25, 2013)

So glad that hubby will be home to help from now on - I'm sure you will have a new little baby sometime in the next couple of weeks!

Try to get hubby to understand that when on 'duty' he must be actually watching her! Checks every 20 minutes are too far apart especially for an inexperienced person. A mare can be in the first stage of labour for quite a while (rolling, looking uncomforable etc) and this is the time that you would need him to call you - even if it turns out to be a false alarm - by the time the mare is doing loose cow pattie droppings the second stage of foaling is well underway and the contractons will soon start. From that moment, in a normal birth the foal will be born within minutes and will need someone there to make sure it clears the birth bag.

Then there are the pesky mares who simply decide to lay down and push the foal out while still munching on their hay and giving no 'warning' at all. As we say, dont think about popping indoors to go to the loo or to make a cuppa when you have a mare to foal, you could miss the birth!! LOL!!

It would be great if you could watch marestare to catch someof the low alerts going off as this would give hubby an idea of the early signs that a foal is on the way.


----------



##  (Apr 25, 2013)

My phone number is: 863-990-3210 and feel free to call me anytime day or night if you need some assistance. I've attended several births here via phone, so when in doubt -- call!! If I see a call from Alaska -- I'll answer right away -- even at work!


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you Anna, I have been as vigilant as I can and have read multiple books cover to cover. My husband says I'm obsessed and I think he is right!

Diane thank you so much- I'm going to put you on speed dial! I really appreciate it. I've been so anxious over this my husband and mom are threatening to force me to go to the doctor to get Valium or something to calm me down. My ulcers are bleeding, I can barely keep anything down (which is probably a good thing as I need to lose quite a bit of weight).

My beautiful sweet Bailey boy who was my pug I had for 16 years (since high school!) had to be put down April 15th and I have been beyond devastated. I think that I've transferred a lot of that hopelessness into this baby as I c

As I couldn't do anything about helping him but I am obsessed with getting this baby safely on the ground and making Angel as comfortable as possible.


----------



##  (Apr 25, 2013)

Paula, we're going to get this baby safely on the ground, but it won't have much fun playing if you're too sick to enjoy it! Just be calm, take care of your ulcers. Bleeding ulcers are not good, so give some focus to your health, as we're here to help you with the "nerves". You're doing just fine watching her, and with hubby home you need to focus on staying well and your teaching -- and don't lose weight by letting those ulcers bleed! LOL

So, deep breaths, and know that baby will be here and we'll help you get her safely on the ground.

I'm very sorry about Bailey boy -- it's never easy losing a close friend that you've had for so many years. But, he wouldn't want you sick either, and we want you healthy to play with baby!

Praying you work back to health, and begin to feel some calmness, as we are all here for you and baby!


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you Diane I really appreciate the prayers and sorry for freaking out. It's just been stressful and I really need sleep.

Here are pictures from 330 pm today and her manure was a bit runny it seems as she had some on her.


----------



##  (Apr 25, 2013)

She is really looking nicely elongated and puffy!! Put someone on "guard duty" and try to get some rest! I don't think she's going to keep you waiting very much longer!

Or tell hubby to start gathering up a sleeping bag for his camp-out tonight!


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 25, 2013)

Okay thanks! She's sitting in the sun rubbing her butt over and over right now. Ill sleep in the trailer tonight with her and James can tomorrow (he's just coming home from working for 2 weeks straight over 12 hour days 7 days a week so he needs sleep too). I hope she waits until tomorrow but ill be ready tonight! Thanks


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 25, 2013)

Paula, I'm so sorry to hear about your Pug. I, too, have a Pug and two Pug mixes.....who look like Pugs. Our dogs are like our kids......or in my case, they *are *my kids. I have one step-son. Anyway, HUGS to you. I know what you're going through.

And Angel looks really good, and I bet it won't be long before you have a foal to love on. My new foal doesn't much want me to love on her, but I will convince her that she'll like it. LOL


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you Pam,

Our pets are our kids too, we don't have "real kids." He's been a part of my life exactly half of my lifetime and I don't even know what to do without him. Our other pug Aubrey Rose is sad too which makes it harder.

I'm sure your little one will be a pocket pony in no time



.

Thanks for understanding,

Paula


----------



## cassie (Apr 26, 2013)

so sorry to hear you lost your little pug,

but as Diane said you will be no good to mum and baby when she/he is ready to arrive if you're sick... I have her up for the next hour so you can sleep easy knowing I'm watching her





Renee should be on soon, but I think her kiddies are home from school today so she may not be on her the whole time...





she is looking good to go I think. how is her udder looking? from the behind pics the fact you can see her udder is a good sign that it is full so I really think it won't be long now!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 26, 2013)

Morning Ladies, I am awake





Paula I am so sorry about your doggy



i lost Poldo last year my 16 year old yorkie mix. He was born here just after I got married, it still feels quiet now but the pain has turned to fond memories.


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 26, 2013)

Thank you Cassie. I slept for a couple hours after picking up my husband when I got home from work so feel a little better. I'm going to bed down in the trailer tonight as we are having about 40 mph winds and not sure if it might cut the camera off or not, plus I just don't want to take any chances. Extra eyes are great too! Thank you.

Ill try to get a better picture of her udders tonight.


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 26, 2013)

Renee, thank you and I'm so sorry for your pup too. It is just so unfortunate that mans best friend lives such a shorter lifetime than us.


----------



## cassie (Apr 26, 2013)

it is very unfortuante. i have a 13 year old golden retreiver and just these last few months I have noticed its harder for him to get up and he doesn't want to run around like he used to, I'm going to be absoloutly heart broken when he passes away...






I was just about to comment on the camera cutting in and out a bit... stay safe!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 26, 2013)

So very sorry to hear about Bailey Paula, it is so hard to lose our special ones. ((((HUGS))))

Do phone Diane if you need help, she is just the best and has helped many a young baby into this world via phone link.





Also do take care of yourself, you need to be well and strong ready for enjoying playtime with your new little one once she/he arrives. I think you will probably get more sleep by being in the trailer with her, rather than having to rouse yourself on a regular basis to check a camera.

Try to stay calm, we are all with you in spirit and if we have anything to do with it, you will soon have a beautiful little one to love and play with.


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 26, 2013)

Cassie it is so hard watching them get old. Hang in there prayers for you.

Thank you Anna and you are probably right I'm in the trailer all snuggled under a blanket with Angel right now on this blustery COLD (22 degrees) evening. She seems happy for the company though so that's good



.

Night ladies.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 26, 2013)

I am watching you



Did you always want to be on Big Brother?


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 26, 2013)

Haha now I know how Angel feels! I think I'm finally settled down. Thought I was once with my bed the other way away from the little draft but realized I can't see her as easily so I switched directions. I'm ready she can pop that baby out any time!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 26, 2013)

Renee, do you think she's okay? Her belly was clenching quite a bit and she was groaning...


----------



## Eagle (Apr 26, 2013)

sorry I was reading a thread, I will watch her closely now.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 26, 2013)

the cam is better from my iphone so I have pulled her up there


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm in here with her. She was pacing a bit then biting her sides like crazy and swishing tail then laid down and was making funny noises but now she's up again and just had solid manure so...


----------



## Eagle (Apr 26, 2013)

yes I can see and hear you



just shout if you need my attention as I might be flicking through other cams. I have 10 up that I am watching so sometimes I miss something





Maybe baby was sitting in an uncomfy position.


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 26, 2013)

Haha okay ill watch what I say . I'm hiding under the covers at the moment attempting to get warmed up. Brrrr it is cold tonight! Thank you!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 26, 2013)

Keep covered up and warm if you can, it sounds as if it is pretty cold for you right now! Bet that baby was causing her some uncomfortable moments, but if a birth is brewing, then I'm sending you good wishes and prayers for a speedy and safe foaling.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 26, 2013)

ssshhhhh the girls are sleeping.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 26, 2013)

Oooooop's sorry!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 26, 2013)

. Thanks Anna and Renee. She's snuggled into the straw and I'm snuggled under a blanket and the wind is howling, but we are here and okay-- just wish baby would get here soon


----------



##  (Apr 26, 2013)

She is sounding very close. And I'm speaking VERY softly Renee.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 26, 2013)

3.00 am and the girls are fast asleep


----------



##  (Apr 26, 2013)

LOVE those screen shots, and I was thinking they might be sleeping, so being very quiet!


----------



## countrymini (Apr 26, 2013)

That screen shot is so cute


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 26, 2013)

Haha thanks for watching over us ladies


----------



## Eagle (Apr 26, 2013)

You are welcome



The cam is much better tonight



Anyway back to snoozing for you cos it is still night time.


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 27, 2013)

Angel pictures from tonight 945 pm.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks for the pics, it looks like she has a little work to do there but better keep an eye on her incase she does a quicky


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 27, 2013)

Yeah I'm going to sleep in the trailer tonight again and my niece is going to take the morning shift. So you think it's going to be awhile again? Has she regressed?

Thanks!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 27, 2013)

Lets take a look, pics from yesterday and then today


----------



## Eagle (Apr 27, 2013)

Her tummy looks more slab sided which has taken pressure off her hooha, she is definitely moving in the right direction.


/monthly_04_2013/post-45138-0-74532200-1367042229_thumb.jpg


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 27, 2013)

Oh good! I'm really hoping the baby comes this weekend because next Saturday is my sisters college graduation and that is 50 miles from home and I have to go! Plus I just really want to see that baby


----------



##  (Apr 27, 2013)

Looks like she's lining that baby up just perfectly!! A little more rolling will probably get it perfect!

She's so pretty, and I'm hoping for a weekend foal for you -- because we dont' want her to wait until next weekend for sure!

Tell your sister we give a HEARTY CONGRATULATIONS to her for her upcoming graduation!!!!


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you I'm really hoping so too! I'm sleeping with her from now until this baby is born so I'm really hoping sooner than later for multiple reasons



. Right now she's rolling a bit and her tummy is really moving. She's also coughed like 6 times (1st time I've heard her do it) and she nickered a few minutes ago for no apparent reason. Now she seems to be resting, but is breathing harder than normal. I don't think she's rolled enough though so hope she does some more before baby comes- I'm so praying for an easy delivery. Oh she's back up now before I finished typing


----------



##  (Apr 27, 2013)

If baby is moving about a lot, then her heavy breathing can be from the exertion of baby moving, or baby putting pressure on her -- making her uncomfortable. As baby repositions, I think you'll notice a change in her breathing and she'll calm down a bit.

Joanne's girl Diva, moved a baby from a full breech position to a normal head presentation in one evening -- so lots of movement of baby that night! I'm sure she'll get some more rolling done and have baby perfectly lined up. Those "slab-sides" are the indicator -- and she's well on her way!


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 27, 2013)

Oh good! I keep trying to look at pictures of mares at the different stages and she just doesn't seem to be carrying like the typical maiden mare so it gets me worried... Of course just about everything about this pregnancy gets me worried so that's nothing new haha



. I appreciate everyone bearing with me


----------



##  (Apr 27, 2013)

Not to worry, she's carrying just fine.

Mares can carry differently -- and maidens are the trickiest. But to top it off, you have to look at where she has been and what she's been through in this past year.

Now she's on a good diet, getting good hoof care and love, and she's blossoming under your care. Baby's can take a lot from their moms during their growing stages, but only NOW is she getting the nutrition she needed during the prior part of her pregnancy. So while maidens typically carry their babies up high and tight, she didn't really have the muscle tone to do that. So, she's showing us more of a broodmare belly -- which is just fine!!

Baby is moving into the "forward of center" position, and beginning to line up nicely, so I believe that all is going well!! She's going to do just fine, and with the continued good nutrition, she'll get that baby safely on the ground as a healthy and strong baby!!

You might want to read the Katya's thread here -- she's a Grants Pass Auction girl -- and you can see the very positive changes in her from when she was first rescued until now. A perfect example of what good food, love and care can do!!


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you Diane I will do that. I haven't really explored the site too much so that would be a good thing for me to do anyway. I guess that's true, I didn't think about her not having the muscle tone. I have her on the 6 cups of grain and multi vitamin a day now as well as the two flakes of alfalfa a day and as much Timothy as she wants and I see a bit of filling in of her topline so that is good. Of course she has a salt/mineral block and a Himalayan rock salt (which I think she thinks is candy



and a redmonds mineral rock so I think she has everything she needs now (I hope). I don't think she was dire or anything before and know that the previous owner cared for her- but I was definitely concerned that she wasn't on any kind of pregnancy diet- I even had to insist multiple times that she be put on grain for the haul up here (3000 miles approximately as they took the long way to pick up other horses) and be on extra protein (alfalfa)- which I would do for any horse making the journey not just a pregnant one.

I'm really glad to hear you think everything is progressing as it should! That makes me feel a lot better.


----------



##  (Apr 27, 2013)

NO, she wasn't dire, but if you're seeing positive changes now, then this new diet is what she needed all along! I know the previous owner cared for her, but before that, she'd been through a lot!

She's just blooming and moving along very nicely, and she'll be rewarding you with a perfect, healthy little one quite soon!!


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks Diane I sure hope so. I sure have fallen hard for this little mare. Poor Nova, I haven't spent near the time with her yet and she was the one I thought for sure would be my favorite as she was the exact color, size and conformation that I wanted. She is such a pretty little mare and so smart and willing (she's already ground driving pretty well in just a few sessions even though she had never had a harness on before, and I've taught her to wave on command). Poor Angel looked a bit of a wreck compared to Nova but either she's getting prettier every day or I'm just becoming blind with affection



. I sure love these girls and am so excited for summer to hurry up so I can do more with them!


----------



##  (Apr 27, 2013)

Well feel free to show us more pictures of Nova, too! She's a pretty girl!!

I'm sure they are both getting prettier every day -- especially Angel -- since you're giving her what she needs to build up her own muscles and coat -- but these minis are certainly addictive in EVERy way!!!


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 27, 2013)

Haha isn't that the truth! Here is a shot of us right now- Angel has to be right next to me or in this case partially under me! I really hope she remembers where she put her head when she wakes up so she doesn't bonk it...


----------



##  (Apr 27, 2013)

So content!! Just perfect! -- go back to sleep!!


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 27, 2013)

Haha I'm trying but I'm freezing (brrrr it's in the 20's right now and even with the heat lamps and a little electric heater next to me I'm quite cold. Ill huddle down under my blanket and try again. Yay, she didn't bonk her head. Oh that's the other reason- Angel doesn't stay in one place too long and it moves the whole trailer when she moves lol


----------



## Eagle (Apr 27, 2013)

You two are so sweet there together




who needs a man when you have a mini. ROFL. Is hubby jealous?


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 27, 2013)

Oh and did I mention she thinks my lawn chair is her personal scratching post :-/


----------



## Eagle (Apr 27, 2013)

Look out she doesn't foal baby right in your lap. Lol


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 27, 2013)

Renee I think he is a bit. Literally 30 minutes after he got back from being gone for two weeks I was sound asleep and he was on baby watch. Not to mention when he just got home from being gone for two weeks I'm sleeping in the trailer with a horse instead of him... His feelings might be just a little hurt but he will survive and forget all about it when he sees that perfect little baby!

Hana I was thinking that if I wasn't careful I might wake up with her IN my lap


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 27, 2013)

Haha not Hana... Sheesh


----------



## Eagle (Apr 27, 2013)

go back to sleep hahaha


----------



##  (Apr 28, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS on your beautiful filly!!!!!!!

You did just perfectly and so did Angel!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 28, 2013)

Oh WOW!! Brilliant news!! And a filly too!!





Many congratulations -well done to you and Angel! Now we need the pictures please - or when you can, I know it might be difficult with your set up.


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you ladies for all your support, she is just beautiful! Thank you so much Diane you were such a godsend and I can never repay your for your help and guidance! Mama and baby are doing well- Angel seems rather disinterested which has me worried and she hasn't let her eat yet, but I was able to milk a little colostrum and bottle feed baby so she's good for the moment. Now I'm waiting for her first poo



. Here is a picture but not a good one as I wasn't the photographer but ill get better ones tomorrow.


----------



##  (Apr 28, 2013)

Just beautiful!! CONGRATULATIONS AGAIN!!!!

Now you can unbind Angel's tail, and not to worry Aunties. Baby and momma are attended with the heater!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 28, 2013)

OMG I missed it! I am so sorry I had a lay in now



I am glad Diane was around to help you (sssshhhh don't tell her but we think she is amazing ssshhh)

Uninterested mum can happen straight after birth due to the pain, she will be fine once she is feeling better. Yes ad Diane said take her tail and mane plait out as they are dangerous. Once she has done a poop I would move out (taking your heater) lol and leave them alone to bond.

Big Hugs to you for being such a good mum and waiting patiently by her side.





*CONGRATLUATIONS*


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you again. Yes I will unbind her tail I was letting her settle first. And for sure on the heater! I'm in the corner, but baby sure knows where the heat comes from and stays close to it


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 28, 2013)

Yep ill undo her braids and will move out when it warms up a bit, but it is awfully cold and baby seems to need the heater. I also want to make sure she nurses before I leave them be


----------



## Eagle (Apr 28, 2013)

You must be so excited



I bet hubby has forgiven you too



Good girl Angel for foaling so quickly after daddy got home. I can't wait to hear all the details of how it went.

Hugs


----------



## Eagle (Apr 28, 2013)

Not spoiled at all





/monthly_04_2013/post-45138-0-69738600-1367142215_thumb.jpg

She is one lucky little baby having this diva outfit lol


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 28, 2013)

Haha thank you! I made SIX of them so I could layer if needed, plus I didn't know what size she would be!


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 28, 2013)

Braids all undone, she nursed a bit (not sure how to tell if anything came out or not though) and first poop!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 28, 2013)

yes she nursed I could see from here


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 28, 2013)

Oh good! I was watching but had a hard time knowing if she actually got anything. She sure knows where the heater is- she rather be by it than mama



but it is cold so I don't entirely blame her!


----------



## countrymini (Apr 28, 2013)

Congratulations!! What a little cutie. Love the outfit!


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 28, 2013)

yes she is a clever girl finding the heater




Angel will be all over her once she is feeling better .


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 28, 2013)

I hope so- she's doing better with her even nickered at her a few times and is itching her right now



. Angel is still up and down a lot and seems to be a bit uncomfortable


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 28, 2013)

Oh she is such a cute little girl - love her pj's, very trendy!! You may need to move that heater for just a short while to encourage her to return close to Angel for warmth then she might do more drinking?? How is Angel doing - have you remembred to give her the small mushy feed to help her digestive system kick start again - several small mushy feeds throughout the next day or so will help to get her system hydrated again (maybe take the chill off her drinking water too - but watch to make sure she drinks, some dont approve of chilled water!)

Good luck, you are doing brilliantly, well done!


----------



##  (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm sure she's a bit uncomfortable, since her uterus is still contracting to get back to normal shape. If you have any Banamine, you could give her 2cc orally, and that should take the edge off, and make her much more comfortable.


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 28, 2013)

No, what small mushy feed?? I have alfalfa pellets I can soak and I have rice bran will that work? She just nursed again and Angel is being attentive. I do have Banamine I could give her some for sure. What about ivermectin, now or wait awhile? I thought about the banamine but wasn't sure when was too soon to give it. Should I give her the mash? She has alfalfa and Timothy hay right now


----------



## Eagle (Apr 28, 2013)

yes give her 2cc orally of Benamine cos that will help. The wormer you can give in the morning. Once you have given her pain meds give her a mushy mix of bran and alfalfa pellets, let is soak a few minutes with warm water. Just a few handfuls ever few hours.


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 28, 2013)

Okay gave her the banamine and will go mix up the feed now. Thanks!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 28, 2013)

You are welcome



I have to pop out now but you can ring or email me if you need anything

[email protected] 0039 345 3277700


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 28, 2013)

When mares get ready to foal they empty their systems out (cow pattie droppings) so we give them several mushy/wet feeds for several days after (especially if there is no grass available) to make sure that the first feeds going through their systems are containing 'water' rather than their normal dry food.

Glad you had some banamine to give her, she will feel a lot more comfortable shortly.


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 28, 2013)

Okay thanks will do. Grain is soaking now. Yeah I asked the vet for banamine before she even arrived in Alaska so I could have it on hand if needed- I just wasn't sure when was too soon to give it. Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 28, 2013)

Yes wet food is very important as Anna has said. They empty out before foaling so we need to make sure that everything they eat after birth is soft and mushy to prevent them clogging up and getting colic. Just small amounts often until you see her pooping is back to normal, usually a couple of days.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 28, 2013)

Benamine is fine to give as long as they have passed the placenta. You mustn't give it before as the contractions serve to expel the placenta.


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 28, 2013)

Okay great! I didn't see her poop mushy though and she scarfed down her grain literally 10-15 minutes before giving birth that was why I was so shocked when her water broke a few minutes after!

Thankfully she passed it quickly and it was whole!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 28, 2013)

Lucky she didn't shower you with her waters



I have sent Diane for some rest now but please don't hesitate to call me if you need me. Just let it ring and I will come on line and see what the problem is. Lots of hugs


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you Renee, I think everything is going along perfectly and huddled in the corner if they need me, but ill definitely give a shout if needed. Yes, Diane please get some sleep and thank you from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## cassie (Apr 28, 2013)

Oh my gosh congratulations!! What a lovely filly! I was out at a horse show and unfortunately missed it... But it sounds as though you did and amazing job well done to the both of you



will look for new pics of your baby in my morning



so exciting!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi I am back



How are they doing? Is baby warmer now? If so I am sure they will be fine for a few hours whilst you go in the house and warm up and rest



I am betting you can't drag yourself away fromyour new baby


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 28, 2013)

Haha it's a little of both. She laid down and slept for awhile but was shivering until I put the heater on her so I don't dare leave her. I just went ahead and got comfortable though- up until 5 minutes ago I was sitting on the floor the whole time and now they are settled I just went and got my lawn chair



. As soon as the sin warms things up ill go inside


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 28, 2013)

Congrats!!!! She is a cutie! : D


----------



## Eagle (Apr 28, 2013)

o.k just don't get cold. Ask hubby to make you a hot cup of tea or chocolate


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 28, 2013)

Congratulations!!! Shes adorable!!!


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you Cassie she is beautiful though I'm not quite sure what color she is- maybe bay? No white that I can see and she has pink rimmed eyes that have a tint of blue to them. She also had a black stripe down her back like a dorsal stripe. Mom is palomino and dad is bay Tobiano


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you Renee, it's a little hard being that the baby has my heater but I'm surviving



. Hubby is fast asleep but ill let him know when he wakes up



.

Summertime, thank you so much I'm so in love with her already!

Thank you Jessie!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 28, 2013)

I am rubbish at colous but it looks to me like she has the cream gene going on there. She is just gorgeous





I flipped the pics for you.


----------



##  (Apr 28, 2013)

Almost a 30% chance of either Buckskin or Bay, 16.6% chance of either palomino or chestnut/sorrel, or a 4.2% Smokey Black or Black. Hard to tell in this light, but I'm thinking she's going to be a buckskin -- a color like the inside of her ears, and this darker fluff is just a "smutty" baby color for natural protection! We can tell more once we see her in the daylight!

Looking good, and I love the new pictures!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 28, 2013)

Oh those pictures are gorgeous, they both look soooooooooooo comfortable, and Angel looks very happy with her new daughter - how's Angel doing now, a little more comfortable in herself I hope?


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you Renee I think she is too



.

Diane, I'm leaning toward buckskin as well (I'm really hoping so!) she is perfect any which way



. I will get new pictures once its warm enough to unwrap her



.

Thanks for everything ladies I finally just came inside as I'm freezing and couldn't take it any longer, but she has two blankets, two heat lamps and mama so she should be fine and my niece is going to watch over them so I can sleep for a few hours.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 28, 2013)

congratulations she's beautiful


----------



## Eagle (Apr 28, 2013)

She sure likes milk


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 28, 2013)

Just catching up with everyone's thread and a big congratulations to you!!! What a beautiful baby! Love her little jammies.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 28, 2013)

Enjoy your sleep - you deserve it!!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 28, 2013)

Congratulations, Paula! I'm excited for you and so happy you got a healthy *filly!! *She does kind of look like a buckskin. I'll be anxious to see more pictures of her. Nice blankets for her too!


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 28, 2013)

Here are some pictures still not real great lighting and didn't want to take the blanket off for long, but what color do you think she is?


----------



##  (Apr 28, 2013)

Auntie Diane still says buckskin -- that beautiful soft color of the inside of her ears! She's such a pretty little girl!!

Did you spoil her today?


----------



## cassie (Apr 28, 2013)

oh my isn't she adorable! now don't you get sick staying outside playing with her all the time Paula lol she is beautiful!

I have no idea on the colour but Diane is our resident colour expert so I'd be saying she will be buckskin



love her stunning little head! beautiful little baby!


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi ladies,

Awesome! I was so hoping for a buckskin or buckskin Tobiano filly! Angel is so amazing! Yep she got outside the trailer today and we played with her and mama and she ran and played and said hi to the other horses she is just so cute! I have lots of pics for later. Can videos be uploaded here?

Thanks to everyone!


----------



## cassie (Apr 28, 2013)

yeah they can the easiest way to do it is to upload it to photobucket then send it across as an image link or just send us the link



you could also email the video to me if its easier and I can do it for you? my email is [email protected]

can't wait to see the little pics and videos! so cute!


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks Cassie as soon as my friend gets them to me ill get them to you. I appreciate it!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 29, 2013)

I'd say that you have a Buckskin too - lucky you!! So glad you managed to get them out for a little run about, exercise is good for new Momma's but particularly for the babies and with your weather it cant be easy for you, so well done! How's Angel doing?

Keep those pictures coming - cant wait to see the video once you can send it to Cassie.


----------



## cassie (Apr 29, 2013)

AKMiniMama said:


> Thanks Cassie as soon as my friend gets them to me ill get them to you. I appreciate it!


not a problem Paula





I might actually get you to send it to this email [email protected] as its my personal address and I can access them from home,


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 29, 2013)

I haven't gotten the videos yet but here are some of her outside and the sleepy aftermath



. Angel is being such a good mom and baby is the friendliest most curious foal- she went up to every person there (and

there were a lot) and wanted to say hi to all horses we had to stop her several times from going into the big horses pen to get better acquainted


----------



## Eagle (Apr 29, 2013)

Morning



What a little sweet heart, you must be totally in love. I bet hubby has forgiven you now


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 29, 2013)

Aww she is just so very cute - love those sleeping pictures!





Now that Hubby is feeling happy you wll have to ask him nicely to sort out your fencing and make you an ultra safe space for baby, remembering that these mischievious little foals will climb through/over/under anything to get where they want!! They are the perfect escape artists! LOL!!


----------



## cassie (Apr 29, 2013)

oh that is very true Anna, there was a hole in the bottom of one of my fences and Finn when he was 3 months old got through there and into the backyard his mumma was going crazy as she couldn't get through there ( he had to squeeze to get through there himself) they will try anything to investigate a new place!

she is too cute! love the pic of her getting scratches! mega gorgeous

I'll upload to photobucket as soon as you send me the video no rush though as I'm about to go to sleep LOL 

night all


----------



## Eagle (Apr 29, 2013)

She is just such a lovebug



and she has a better wardrobe than me





She was just bucking and whizzing round the trailer



but she had to stop and top up on energy drink


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh darn Renee I missed it! And is just too cute I have a hard time taking my eyes off of her.

Anna and Cassie- our fence is pretty escape proof and hubby put up wire mesh on all the gates in preparation for baby before Angel and Nova even arrived in Alaska so she should be good but ill definitely keep a close eye on her



.

I hope my friend hurries up and sends me that video I can't wait to share it


----------



## cassie (Apr 29, 2013)

I keep checking every time I get an email to see if its from you LOL I'm excited to see it too!


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 30, 2013)

Cassie- we just took videos today and I'm sending them your way now. Thank you!


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 30, 2013)

Never did get the video from my friend yet so we made new (even cuter ones).


----------



## cassie (Apr 30, 2013)

here is video no 1



so cute! http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/cassie_king1/media/Video_zpsef73a4a2.mp4.html

video 2. looks like she loves her "Daddy" http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/cassie_king1/media/Video2_zpsef345a3a.mp4.html

video 3.http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/cassie_king1/media/Video_zps1c4ae9c8.mp4.html

video 4. http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/cassie_king1/media/Video3_zpsb30bc843.mp4.html

Paula I'm still trying to do the 5th one but for some reason it saved on the side and it won't rotate for me... its fine on my computer... really weird!


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 30, 2013)

Cassie thank you so much! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 30, 2013)

She is just adorable, you must be totally over the moon with this little Diva





I am a bit worried though (cos I always worry about babies) so I hope you don't mind me telling you. First things is that her playing so close to the big horses with that kind of fence is really dangerous. You say that you are always there with her but that doesn't make any difference cos she is just too small to have full control and could get into trouble. I have a 100% foal proof fence yet one of my foals went right through it cos he arrived at a full gallop and couldn't stop, I just couldn't grab him in time. Also holding Angel whilst the foal plays is kind of cruel to Angel and you can hear her calling her baby. At this early stage they need to form a close bonding and baby needs to learn to obey mum and stay close. Only when Angel feels safe will she willingly let baby go off and play. When leading her out to their safe area, if baby will not follow obidiently past the big horses then carry her and once she gets too heavy put a headcollar and lead her quietly next to mum.

I say this with your babies safety at heart.

Hugs


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 30, 2013)

Renee- we are doing the best we can. It is the time of year right now where there is mud everywhere and we are trying to keep baby out of it as much as possible so she doesn't get chilled. Angel is definitely allowed to be free and play with her the videos were taken on the way to where they were turned loose out of the mud. She was also never very far away at all- I was holding her and the camera so was quite close- part of the whinnying you heard was Nova and Angel calling to each other- though Angel did call for baby and we quickly reunited them. I certainly did not think we were cruel. They are certainly bonded and we don't want to impede that bond in any way but also want them both to get a chance to move around and stretch their legs in as safe an environment as possible (there were several people off camera that were not able to be seen that were helping to keep baby where she was suppose to be). We will continue to watch close especially by the big horses as I understand that that fence is definitely not baby proof and we will try to take more care in the future with her near it as I can see the potential for an accident to happen there. Very soon we should have the mini pen dry enough for baby to be in there with mama during the day as soon as it warms up where it is safe enough to do so.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 30, 2013)

I have upset you and believe me that was my last intention. ( I am bad at writting in English ) We *all* know here that you love your girls and you have been *FANTASTIC* with Angel throughout this journey. I was not in any way critisizing you or your hubby. I was just saying what I thought and as you say I couldn't see all so I apologise if I upset you. I would hate for anything to happen to baby so I felt the need to tell you what could happen as I have had my fare few babies and believe me you will learn very soon that mini babies are a nightmare



If Angel doesn't teach her to obey in the first few days you will have serious trouble keeping her in line. You can let me know what you think in about 2 months.





Are we still friends


----------



## Eagle (Apr 30, 2013)

The fence in the background is the one that one of my boys went straight through last year at a full gallop, poor guy was really shocked after.











My post was meant to be educational and by no means derogatory. Oh God Anna, Diane helppppppppppp. Try and explain what I meant pleaseee


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 30, 2013)

Calm down Renee! We all know that you had no intention of upsettng anyone, plus we also all know how brilliantly Angel and now her little filly have been/are now being cared for, loved and looked after.





I will openly admit that in seeing the videos, I also wanted to scream "mind that fence" at the screen, but I also realised that, due to the weather circumstances, the best possible was being done to give the little one a chance to stetch her legs, plus in an earlier post the correct fencing to the enlosure that they will use was mentioned. Hopefully the weather will improve and they can move into the 'safe' area very soon.

There is one thing to remember - foals dont 'focus' easily for the first couple of weeks or so, they go by scent. They can 'see' moving 'targets' but then can get confused when the 'targets' dont smell like their Mommas. This is why they need to bond closely with their dams during those important moments from birth (and why when everything is normal with a mare and foal, we leave them alone to get 'connected') and for the first few weeks. The amount of times I have been leading a mare and young foal from the stable to the field, to have the foal stop and look lost when Momma had only got three or four strides ahead. This can acually be quite dangerous as the 'lost' foal can suddenly take off looking for its Mommas scent, and if you follow with the mare, the foal often runs further away as all it 'sees' is a looming shape approaching before you get close enough for the scent to make contact. We usually quickly turn the mare round before the foal moves and get her to walk once again close to the foal (between us and the foal obviously) to 'pick it up' via her scent and to get it to re-attach before moving on to the field.

You are lucky in some respects that you have a very friendly foal, but be careful that she doesn't attach herself more to you than to Angel - when Angel calls to her at this stage, she should leave whatever she is doing and run to Momma, and she needs to learn this lesson if only for the fact that it is Mommas duty to keep her safe, and Angel will call to her in the future if she sees her approaching anything/anyone/any animal that she thinks is unsafe - baby needs to respond immediately at least for the first few weeks of her life until her eyesight is fully adjusted. Your little one could (and I only say could!) do a 'run into the fence' stint when you put her and Angel out in their new paddock - she may try to follow you as you leave and, in 'focusing' on your moving figure, she may not 'see' the fence and may crash into it.

I'm typing this in a bit of a rush so hopefully some of it makes sense. But please believe me when I say that no-one is trying to critisize you, we are simply and sincerely offering suggestions and experiences from our own years of breeding and foal handling. You are all doing an amazing job with Angel, you dedicated so much time to her on the run up to her foaling and were there for her and baby at the time when she needed your help. No-one could have done more in my opinion.





Keep those pictures (an videos where poss) coming - just love seeing that cheeky little madam that seems to have suddenly turned up on your doorstep!!


----------



##  (Apr 30, 2013)

Beautiful videos!!! Such a cute little girl and dressed to kill!!! Gorgeous!!

Renee, I'm sure Paula understands you are only giving advice, as we all have had horrid outcomes when babies go through a fence they shouldn't. And Paula we know you are doing a fantastic job working around the mud you have, and we enjoy seeing that Angel and the little one are out getting the exercise they need. I feel for you and Chanda, who also has tons of mud, and we all hope the mud clears for both of you.

I don't know if you noticed, Paula, but Baby was showing submission to the big horses with her "mouthing" as she approached, so although she doesn't understand why -- she knows somehow she should not be by the big horses. I love that submissive mouthing -- sometimes done even when they meet a new horse in their own pasture. But it's also a way WE can notice who baby is feeling unsure about.

Angel seemed very calm with baby on the road/driveway, so keep those videos coming! I just LOVE seeing her!!

All will be fine when you can build them their own little "playpen" and watch momma and baby run about together!

Hey, have you chosen a name yet?? Or did I miss it. She's just beautiful!!


----------



## AKMiniMama (Apr 30, 2013)

Renee I'm sorry you stressed so much about upsetting me- it was 1130pm and now that baby is born I don't have to stay up all night so I was sleeping and oblivious to all the apology notes- I just saw them this morning and only have a sec before I have to run off to work. I got up several times to check on her (for some reason the camera isn't working hubby will look at that today) but didn't think to check my email or the forum just baby quickly and back to bed. Please don't stress- I know you didn't mean any harm I just wanted you to know that I also was trying to make the best of a less than ideal situation. We do already have a safe pen all made up for baby (it was made before Angel even arrived in Alaska) but the bad weather out a kink in things and so the best spot right now is the cul de sac and driveway which means it is not safe to turn both mama and baby loose, though we have a little spot behind the house where we do but it doesn't seem big enough for baby to sprint around like she wants to so we take her for a walk first then put them there.

I did notice the danger with the big horse pen and that is why the camera suddenly stops and then reappears when baby is safely down the driveway and more care will be taken next time to ensure she doesn't just sprint off again. Please note that when in the cul de sac we do have at least two more people running border patrol and the first day we had her out there was 9 of us (yes she is a well loved baby) where she literally was circled with cameras in every direction and she seemed to love it going from one person to the other posing.

She is little miss independent and I'm sure that causes Angel some anxiety her seeming fearless causes me anxiety! I was glad to see her clacking her jaws (my two year old Friesian does that still everyone in awhile especially if around my dominant QH mare).

Thank you everyone for the suggestions and please know that we will do everything we can to keep this little one safe and healthy and sorry if my lack of response created some anxiety I was just enjoying getting some sleep in an actual bed



.

Oh and no official name yet though we are leaning towards either Whisper or Wildfire (lol I know two opposites but she has two such different sides to her personality).


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 30, 2013)

The one thing I absolutely hate about the internet is how there is no voice to the words, so it can sound bad or good, the reverse what a person was feeling. That's one thing I like about the little face icons; it at least shows some emotion!

I'm grateful for this board. One thing that I never thought of was my own fence. Had nothing been said, I would have never though of it. When Renee said, "Mini babies are a nightmare," my fence flashed in my eyes. I have barbless on 3 sides of Sadie's pen...




 I have GOT to fix that, and I see that now! Thank you, Renee, for saying something so that I would realize it... even though it had nothing to do with me!



  I gotta get a fence replaced asap, and I wouldn't have had warning... I could've had a mini baby on one side with momma on the other! Sadie's my first mini, and she's 38". I never even thought about holding in a baby!


----------



##  (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes, these little ones can be quite sneaky, and they just bolt right through fences like they aren't there sometimes. Then they realize momma hasn't followed and watch out!

Fences -- even stalls -- for babies have to be made so baby can't roll under them or sneak through them. Many a baby has been hurt by rolling under a "partial" wall in a stall and under the feet of another horse -- not it's mother. I had one here once that pushed through where the automatic waterer was, and wound up running behind the stall walls down the whole side of the barn where all the waterer connected. Don't know how long she was there, but her momma was making quite a ruckus when I went to feed that morning.

So, it never hurts to err on the side of caution.

So, Renee, I'm glad you thought to bring it up!! Good job! Funny how with our chatting we cover subjects someone always needs. That's one thing I love about our chatting and sharing on this forum!


----------



## AKMiniMama (May 2, 2013)

It was fairly warm today and part of the pen wasn't to terribly muddy so Angel and baby got to play for a few hours and loved it. I can't believe baby is less than a week old and she's running and jumping and bucking all at hyper speed


----------



##  (May 2, 2013)

What a little doll!!!! She is so cute and I just love seeing the antics!! Isn't it amazing -- from birth to walking in less than an hour, and then jumping, bucking and whizzing around! Awesome! Angel looks good too!!!

Thanks for the new pictures! We love pictures!


----------



## blazingstarranch (May 2, 2013)

Oh my goodness cuteness overload!!! She's looking so strong and healthy, congrats!!!


----------



## AKMiniMama (May 2, 2013)

Thanks Diane,

Yes it just amazes me how quickly she is growing up! Here are a few more pictures. Do you think her eyes are going to stay blue? Her coat color is changing already, but so far her beautiful blue eyes have stayed



.

Thank you, we sure think so


----------



## blazingstarranch (May 2, 2013)

What a cutie patootie you have! Congratulations on a healthy little girl! What a luscious chocolately buckskin too! Don't you just HATE this crummy weather? It's snowing here in Colorado and 20 degrees out. At least the babies have had several days to play outside but right now it's too cold. Come ON warm, dry weather!!!


----------



## AKMiniMama (May 2, 2013)

Thank you BlazingStarRanch! Yeah we have had our fair share of bad weather too, it really makes it difficult to keep baby warm and dry.


----------



## AnnaC (May 2, 2013)

Oh what a gorgeous little girl - yes it just goes to show how quickly these little ones find their 'get up and go'!! Plus why it is so important that they can get outside to race around and let off steam (as well as gain strength) as soon as possible. I hope the weather improves for all of you who are having difficulties at the moment.





Thanks for the pictures, they are great, please keep them coming!


----------



## AKMiniMama (May 2, 2013)

Thank you Anna. Yep she loves her outdoor time she gets all excited when she sees us haltering mama and pretty much jumps into our arms so we can carry her out of the trailer- she is just so cute. Today was the best day we've had for awhile so she got to stay out the longest yet- about 4 hours and she loved it, but was quite happy to bed down in her stall at the end


----------



## Eagle (May 2, 2013)

aahhhh she just gets more adorable by the day



she is such a unique colour and those pink eyes are so pretty



I am so happy that you had a nice day finely, doesn't it pick up your spirits



I always feel so more energized when the weather is nice.

Thanks for sharing her playtime with us



The big horses still look amazed to see such a little thing


----------



## AKMiniMama (May 2, 2013)

Thank you Renee, we fall more in love with her every day. I just love her coloring and am hoping she keeps the blue eyes



. It was so good to get her out today for an extended time with mama. It's still muddy but there are dry spots so had to way the mud against keeping her locked up most of the time and figured she had to get some major exercise. The big horses watch her and (I image) coo over her as much as we do


----------



##  (May 2, 2013)

With the blue eyes, there are two colors of "baby" blue -- the darker blue eyes usually change to brown, but if she has the light blue eyes, they may well stay blue. I had one grullo colt here that had the blue eyes that I thought would stay blue -- but at 6 months the little stinker changed to brown eyes almost overnight. POOH! But if they are that stunning light blue color -- the could stay the blue.

LOVE those pictures -- she is sooooo pretty!!!


----------



## AKMiniMama (May 2, 2013)

Thank you Diane. Darn colt changing on you at the last minute



. They are definitely lighter and brighter blue- close to the color of my Precious who has blue eyes (at 3 so should stay blue



). I'm hoping for blue but either way she is a keeper



.


----------



## palsminihorses (May 2, 2013)

Ohhhh, your filly is just the cutest!! Loved seeing the pictures of her playing outside! Glad you had a nice day there too!


----------



## AKMiniMama (May 4, 2013)

Thank you Pam, I can't even express how much I adore her


----------



## AKMiniMama (May 5, 2013)

Such a little sweetheart





Oops the picture didn't attach


----------



## AnnaC (May 5, 2013)

Oh what a lovely picture! You really have done an amazing job with Angel and her little one under very difficult circumstances - well done to you all!





Keep those pictures coming, she really is a complete delight!


----------



## Eagle (May 5, 2013)

Ah she ios such a lovebug



I agree with Anna, you are an amazing mummy ( or is that granny) lol


----------



##  (May 5, 2013)

LOVE the new picture!! Keep them coming!! You are doing a great job -- and this little one shows how much she is loved!


----------



## AKMiniMama (May 5, 2013)

Thank you ladies




. I have a hard time doing anything about being with her and Angel- my poor other horses are going to hate her as she's taken most of my attention! I just can't help it she's always doing something adorable (like twitching an ear lol) and I'm scared to miss it!

Renee- oh goodness a grandma I never even thought of that!



. I think it might be a little unconventional but ill stick to mama for both of them


----------



## AKMiniMama (May 7, 2013)

Angel and Wildfire (and Nova and Napoleon and Trinity) all got a spa day today. My very own my little ponies ;-). I sure love these girls. (Please don't worry they only had the pretties on for the pictures when supervised and then they were put safely out of reach).


----------



## Eagle (May 7, 2013)

I want a My little Pony too.



They look so cute


----------



## cassie (May 7, 2013)

me too me too me too!!! they are gorgeous pics! what good girls you have !


----------



## AKMiniMama (May 7, 2013)

Thank you ladies they were little cuties


----------



## palsminihorses (May 7, 2013)

Awwww! I *love *the pictures of them 'all dressed up!'


----------



##  (May 7, 2013)

Those pictures are absolutely FABULOUS!!

Do you think Angel was trying to tell us something???

/monthly_05_2013/post-45138-0-36581700-1367905279_thumb.jpg


----------



## AKMiniMama (May 8, 2013)

Thank you



.

And Diane- I put that picture in of Angel because I thought it was so funny



I definitely think she was trying to tell us something ;-)


----------



## AKMiniMama (May 10, 2013)

She just gets cuter by the day



. She's trying to figure out why Angel likes all that green stuff and enjoying some extra loving from the neighbor kids



.


----------



## countrymini (May 10, 2013)

naw, she is so cute. Typical, getting their feet all in the feed lol


----------



## AKMiniMama (May 10, 2013)

Thank you Hayley


----------



##  (May 10, 2013)

Just adorable!!! I love how friendly she is with new people! That's just great!!

Keep the pictures coming -- we love watching her!


----------



## AKMiniMama (May 10, 2013)

Thanks Diane- she thinks everyone is her friend and if they aren't she wins them over in about 2 seconds flat . Thank you for the kind words


----------



## AnnaC (May 10, 2013)

Aww she is just too cute for words!


----------



## AKMiniMama (May 19, 2013)

Matching mama and baby blankets. Both these girls are so sweet they had to have cupcakes on to show it



.


----------



## Eagle (May 19, 2013)

Ah how cute,



did you make those? How is life on your side of the world? I think it is time we had an update


----------



## AnnaC (May 19, 2013)

Aww, love those rugs - just perfect for our special girls!!

And yes, would love to have an update.


----------



## AKMiniMama (May 19, 2013)

It is going well. Super weird weather- we just broke a record for the latest snowfall AND the longest winter 232 days of winter



. All the horses had to wear winter blankets today and yesterday even though it is mid-May this is ridiculous. Wildfire is doing amazing though- she's growing and eating well and sticks a little closer to Angel now but is still pretty independent. She just crawls in your lap the minute someone sits down and has never met a stranger- she just assumes that everyone loves her ( and she's right lol). I have a hard time getting anything done as I just watch her all the time



I'm over the moon in love. She is a smart little lady too- I can gently pick up all 4 feet, open her mouth and look at her teeth and she's starting to walk well on a halter and lead (though still have to use the butt rope occasionally).

Renee yep I made those along with her little zebra ones


----------



##  (May 19, 2013)

They look so cute!! So good to hear she's doing so well and that she's turning out to be all you'd hoped for!! So nice to see someone in love with their little ones!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 19, 2013)

The are the fanciest around...just adorable. did you make theri blankies?...great job


----------



## AKMiniMama (May 19, 2013)

Thank you Diane and yes I am totally in love with her and Angel too- what a good mom and such a sweet soul.


----------



## AKMiniMama (May 19, 2013)

Thank you yes I did make them I couldn't seem to find one that was all Velcro and I didn't want anything with snaps or anything baby could get caught in so I just played around on my sewing machine and I'm quite happy with them


----------



## Eagle (May 19, 2013)

You should sell them, they are adorable


----------



## AKMiniMama (May 19, 2013)

Thanks Renee, if I ever get it down to where it doesn't take me forever to make them I would consider it, but for now I need more practice to get more efficient.


----------



## AKMiniMama (May 21, 2013)

Good morning aunties! See my new halter?


----------



## Eagle (May 21, 2013)




----------



##  (May 21, 2013)

OMG!!! Just precious!!!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (May 21, 2013)

Yes I see it you sweet little girl - it is vey smart and it suits you to a 'T'.


----------



## AKMiniMama (May 22, 2013)

Wildfire is growing up too fast



. She now gets her own little pile of hay and her own little bit of mash because she keeps getting mama's and Angel does NOT want to share. Oh and by the way these pictures were taken at 10:47PM tonight- yep land of the midnight sun- we really won't see a true night until fall



.


----------



## cassie (May 22, 2013)

I forgot that you guys would have a night less summer that's so cool! But does it make it hard to sleep? How hot does it get in summer?

She is looking too cute! And you are doing an amazing job with her! I was wondering how you got so much time to get her going so well at everything so early and it's because it doesn't get dark there lol  clever!

We have had a really mild autumn here first day of rain and 16 degrees lol


----------



##  (May 22, 2013)

She is looking so cute! My son Ben lived up there for about a year helping out a friend, and that midnight sun was quite an adjustment for him!!

They sure do grow fast -- but so pretty!


----------



## AKMiniMama (May 22, 2013)

Hi Cassie,

Yep it does make it awfully hard to fall asleep, but we get to hibernate all winter so who needs sleep in the summer ;-). Thank you, she is growing up and is just so cute I can't help but play with her any spare moment I have! If the weather makes you feel any better we got like 6 inches of snow between May 17-18th (broke two records) so the weather is pretty iffy here too though it is pretty sunshine the next couple days so I intend to make the most of it


----------



## AKMiniMama (May 22, 2013)

Thanks Diane- she's a keeper for sure



.

Yep the sun does take adjustment for sure- but it is so worth the adjusting and maybe some stock in black out blinds


----------



## AKMiniMama (Jun 2, 2013)

Sorry it's been a little while since I've been on here, our summers are so short we have to take advantage of every minute of sunshine! Wildfire is just as cute as she can be



. We've decided to register her as Heaven Sent Fire By Design (daddy is Lucky U- Designers Touch). We *think* she is going to be a smoky black now that she's starting to shed out. What do you all think? Diane do you still think she will be buckskin? She had a high chance of buckskin and only a 4% chance of smoky black but her newly shed places look almost black kind of a charcoal color or really dark ash. She still has her light blue eyes though which I love



. Here are some pictures from yesterday of her getting some snuggles and scratches.


----------



## Jade10 (Jun 2, 2013)

Gorgeous photos, she looks like such a little love bug


----------



## AKMiniMama (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you she sure is a little love


----------



## Eagle (Jun 3, 2013)

Teach them respect from an early age or they will walk all over you.

/monthly_06_2013/post-45138-0-38088600-1370227822_thumb.jpg













 Thank goodness we don't breed shires





I understand that you have been out enjoying your summer and I don't blame you, my son thought it was mad when I told him about the amount of hours of light you get now. He suggested we move their for a while to try the experience



Thanks for sharing the pics with us, I was missing her


----------



## AKMiniMama (Jun 3, 2013)

Haha Eagle I know I am going to regret letting her lay all over me eventually but right now I keep saying Ill fix it later because I love it when she does it so much. I'm sure in the future this wont happen but I just can't seem to help it with my first baby!

Yes the light is really neat. For example we are just getting ready to head down to the beach in Kenai for a couple days with the dogs. It's just after midnight here and it's a four hour drive but its light out and this is the best time to see bears and wolves so we are headed out in about thirty minutes to make the drive



.

I'm going to miss little Wildfire like crazy (this will be the longest I've ever been away from her) but my mama will take good care of her and the rest of the critters.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 3, 2013)

I am sure she will be fine and grow out of sitting on you





Wow sounds like you are off on an adventure, you be careful and stay safe



But most of all *HAVE FUN*


----------



## AKMiniMama (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks Renee-

I'm sure and will turn out great despite my mistakes



.

We will we always have a gun with us when camping, hiking, riding etc (pretty much every Alaskan does) and we don't take unnecessary risks



. Ill try to get some good pictures if we are anything and pass them along. It should be a blast


----------



## palsminihorses (Jun 3, 2013)

Paula, those pictures of you and Wildfire are just precious!! I wish I could snuggle with mine like that. The two older fillies are coming around nicely and like scratches now. But the 2-week-old filly still thinks I'm a 'big green monster.' LOL

Enjoy your trip. My husband always watches the shows about Alaska on TV. He would *love *to visit there some day.


----------



## AKMiniMama (Jun 3, 2013)

Pam- thank you we are having lots of fun and the dogs are getting nice and ticketed out playing on the beach




. Alaska is such a beautiful place to live but it can sure be a harsh place to live both my husband and I were raised here so we don't know any better





I just love snuggling her! I know I shouldn't let her do some of the things I allow her to do but I just can't help it! She is so stinking cute- if I sit down or kneel down she literally just throws herself in my lap and has all the faith in the world that I will catch her and I always do



. My husband however works on the North Slope so is gone two weeks of every month so he wasn't aware of her new trick and the first day he got home he crouched down she loved on him and then let herself fall into his lap but he was so surprised he didn't catch her and the look on her face was priceless she just couldn't believe that he let her fall, she just lay on the ground looking up at him with the most shocked expression



. Of course she was completely unhurt just her ego bruised a little lol.

I'm sure now that yours love their scratches you will have them all over you mine all will do about anything for us to itch their bum or tummy


----------



## cassie (Jun 3, 2013)

haha you're sure she will grow out of it? If I scratch my yearling gelding Finn in the right place guess what happens lol




she is soo cute! and I think you're right on the smokey black! GORGEOUS!!

your filly is going to be the most friendly little girl! so cute!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 4, 2013)

The pictures are just great Paula - and yes we always have foals that love to 'lap sit' as babies, most do grow out of it, but like Cassie, there is always one that doesn't, in fact at the moment we have one 2 year old and one 3 year old who still do it - especially if we are foot trimming, AND one 5 year old who would still do it if given the chance!! LOL!!

Have a great trip - would love to see some pics on your return.


----------



## AKMiniMama (Jun 4, 2013)

Cassie and Anna- thanks



. If she doesn't grow out of it then she will become more respectful about it when she gets a little older. My three year old Precious still likes to snuggle sometimes but she always asks for an invitation first



.

It's sure beautiful down here on the beach even though its overcast- ill post some pics later



.

Cassie- you're colt is just adorable!

Here's one of Precious still being a lap horse





And a couple from today of the pups on the beach and our campfire


----------



## Evelynk2000 (Jun 4, 2013)

I had a 90# dog that I got as a puppy, and my very large son trained her to climb up in his lap in our easy chair. They love to be loved. What a fun time you're all having at the beach! Gotta love pug grins!


----------



## AKMiniMama (Jun 4, 2013)

Haha that's what I say- all the dogs are having a blast but Aubrey Rose (the pug) is the poster child for a fun day because she just gets this grin that you can't help but smile back too


----------



## Eagle (Jun 5, 2013)

I agree, that huge grin is hilarious


----------



## AKMiniMama (Jun 5, 2013)

Wildfire's first bath



. Just with the hose, no shampoo. She did awesome! Angel on the other hand got the full treatment and she was so good that I'm sure that helped Wildfire see there was nothing scary about the process



. Then they got to dry out in the back yard and eat some grass.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh well done



, it's a great idea to get them used to things whilst they are close to a calm mummy



They look great.

Is Dixie Belle jealous of the bath or the fact that they are out on the grass





/monthly_06_2013/post-45138-0-18404800-1370456243_thumb.jpg


----------



## AKMiniMama (Jun 5, 2013)

Nova (Dixie Belle- Precious' mama is named Dixie so we decided to call Our Dixie Nova because she's SuperNova lol) is jealous that they are on the grass. Little does she know that one of our plans for the day is to set up some of the panels in the back for some temporary mini grazing



. She will get a bath and a shave as soon as my new clippers get here- I can't wait!


----------



## AKMiniMama (Jun 5, 2013)

In this one you can see Napoleon staring at them and wondering why he doesn't get to go graze



. Silly horses always think they are starving to death :-/.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 5, 2013)

Great pics of happy clean minis - well maybe Napoleon doesn't look too happy, bless him!


----------



## AKMiniMama (Jun 5, 2013)

I know poor boy! It is so hard to keep them in good weight because it is so hard to tell them no


----------



## cassie (Jun 6, 2013)

AKMiniMama said:


> I know poor boy! It is so hard to keep them in good weight because it is so hard to tell them no


I totally agree with you there!! lol trying to get the balance right is very hard!


----------



## AKMiniMama (Jun 7, 2013)

Wildfire has been overheating along with the others so she got shaved today too. She was amazing! Didn't even flinch in fact she got tired of standing and flopped into my lap so my friend had to finish her lol . All the horses got shaved today and bathed- love my new clippers! Pictures are Wildfire (baby), Angel (palomino), Precious (white Tobiano), Nova (black Tobiano), and Napoleon (sorrel). Poor Napoleon was the last one and I was exhausted so ill clean him up more tomorrow and take better pics


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 7, 2013)

cute cute and more cute...what a busy day and they all look great...love the wee one stretched across your lap...what a silly one!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 7, 2013)

Wow they look great and no wonder you are worn out


----------



## AKMiniMama (Jun 7, 2013)

Wildfire is so silly, she just decided she didn't want to stand anymore she didn't fuss or anything she just plopped down lol



.

Renee- I am sooo sore this morning I can't believe it, it was well worth it though. I don't know if it is our short summer here or the fact that it goes from cold to pretty hot so quickly but I always end up having to shave them as they start overheating.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Jun 7, 2013)

I love the checkered pattern!

My baby loved to be on my lap, but I had to put an end to it when she started to try sitting on my kids (It was only funny to them the 1st time, and my 3 yo hated it)! I loove holding her in my arms and she loves getting the love! She's now a month old and craves getting her "itches".

My mom has a mini that she has a hard time keeping him a decent weight. She can't tell him no either. At least with Napoleon, you have him off grass. On one hand, I'm fortunate as my mini mare never gets too fat. On the other hand, she eats as much as my Arab mare! She just can't stop eating! She's always been that way... And that's _with_ a grass pasture that's 100'x100'!


----------



## AKMiniMama (Jun 7, 2013)

Awww your baby sounds so sweet!

Yeah the weight thing is an issue with Napoleon which is awful because my horses stay at my moms 20 acre pasture in the summer but not the minis they would eat themselves to death I'm afraid so they just get small grazing opportunities


----------



##  (Jun 9, 2013)

Oh the pictures are fabulous!!! Just love each and every one!!

As to being a buckskin -- the inside of those ears still has me wondering. Personally, I would test her and see what they say! Either way, she will carry a cream gene -- so you can get some dilute colors.

And just so you don't think I'm crazy.....she could still very well be a buckskin with the sooty gene. We all know that buckskins can come in a variety of different shades -- look at all the Buckeroo lines -- but this horse below is a color TESTED BUCKSKIN with the sooty gene -- and most would call him a black or even a smokey black -- but he is NOT black -- he's a sooty buckskin!


----------



## AKMiniMama (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you Diane



. I definitely don't think you're crazy one bit I really thought she was buckskin too and then she started shedding out almost black!

I got an account with the ucdavis and looked at the color testing but I'm so confused on what I'm testing for there are so many things!

I also have a question about mares cycling. I have been watching both Angel and Nova to see if they are in heat so I can bring them to Banner and I can't figure them out! I talked to the previous owner and she said that they both are soft cyclers and can be very difficult to figure out and that she just put them in the pasture with the stud for a month... Is there any better way to tell? I definitely don't want to send them to Banners for a month- I can't be away from them that long!

Thanks and I sure hope you had a great trip with your family


----------



## Eagle (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi there





Some mares can be really hard to tell so you have to look for subtle changes in behaviour as well as a dirty tail. I know you have just bathed them so that will help to see if they get dirty.



Check under their tails daily as their urine will smell stronger and they can wink a lot when they pee. Mood swings and over friendly behaviour between mares can happen too.


----------



## cassie (Jun 10, 2013)

oh thats good advice for me also thanks Renee





your baby clipped up wonderfully



gorgeous little ones. hope you figure the girls cycles out soon. one of my girls is going to a stallion named Banner later this year



I'm sure your Banner is gorgeous!


----------



## AKMiniMama (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks Renee I will try and pay closer attention to those signs



.

Cassie- thank you and that is so funny that we both are breeding to a Banner, here are some pictures of the Banner I'm breeding to (if I can figure out when they are in their cycle)


----------

